# Netflix downloaded movie wireless signal interruption



## bgmg (Sep 4, 2010)

Purchased Samsung Blu Ray 3-D DVD player and Samsung 3-D television. No problems. Have Netflix application so that we can watch movies anytime. Have AT&T uVerse wireless internet, television and home telephone service. When viewing movies thru Netflix, keep losing the signal. Screen goes blank and movie reloads and continues at same spot in the movie. Does this repeatedly throughout movie, sometimes within 30 seconds of previous signal interruption.

Called Netflix, they said they could see the signal strength dropping periodically. Called AT&T, they said the signal was strong but other electronics in the home could be causing interference. We had already caught on that we couldn't use microwave when playing movie. We do have several laptops that we use with wireless connections throughout the house. AT&T suggested we place a clear acrylic cutting board on top of the wireless blu ray DVD player to block the interference. Seriously! It didn't help. 

The store where we purchased the blu ray DVD player suggested we purchase a Linksys Wireless-N Gaming and Video Adapter. We did and they also switched out our DVD player for a new one, same brand. We followed the instructions on the Linksys and according to the step-by-step instructions and prompts, the install went fine. We began watching a movie from our Netflix Instant View menu. In less than 1 minute, we lost the movie. No change whatsoever. We tried moving the Linksys to different spots within the cord restraints with no improvement.

My thought is that if they sell the Samsung 3-D television along with the Samsung Blu Ray 3-D DVD player they shouldn't interfere with each other. The only wireless electronics in our home are laptops and phones (both with AT&T) and a ceiling fan. Because of the microwave interference, I will mention that our house was built in 2000 so it isn't like we have hinky wiring.

Any suggestions on what we might try next?


----------

